# FR: What had just happened?



## dunc88

How do you translate:
What _had_ just happened?
is it:
Qu'est-ce qui venait de se passer?

thanks a lot


----------



## pointvirgule

dunc88 said:


> Qu'est-ce qui venait de se passer?


Yes, or: _Que venait-il de se passer ?_


----------



## Oddmania

Je suis d'accord avec mon voisin du dessus  Ceci dit, la phrase complète serait utile._

He didn't understand what had just happened : Il ne comprenait pas ce qu'il venait de se passer._


----------



## hungerfordjustice

Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire aussi "...ce qu'il était venu de passer." ? J'ai l'habitude de le dire parce que quand je pense à "I had just" j'y entend le plus-que-parfait. Mais apres avoir reflechi je pense que peut-être ça ne se dit pas parce "venir de" et "just" ne sont pas la même chose. En ce cas, est-ce qu'on doit utiliser l'imparfait, ou pourrait-on également utiliser le passé composé: "...ce qu'il est venu de passer." ?


----------



## vitana

> qu'il est venu de passer."


 est incorrect en français.

Si tu veux traduire, tu peux dire 
"Que s'est-il passé ?" ou
"Que se passe-t-il ?"
Mais, ici, le fait d'utiliser un présent montre que l'événement vient d'avoir lieu (cela traduit le "just").

En espérant avoir pu t'aider


----------



## Oddmania

hungerfordjustice said:


> Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire aussi "...ce qu'il était venu de passer." ? J'ai l'habitude de le dire parce que quand je pense à "I had just" j'y entend le plus-que-parfait. Mais apres avoir reflechi je pense que peut-être ça ne se dit pas parce "venir de" et "just" ne sont pas la même chose. En ce cas, est-ce qu'on doit utiliser l'imparfait, ou pourrait-on également utiliser le passé composé: "...ce qu'il est venu de passer." ?




Hmmm...No, this doesn't sound correct. On thinking things over, I think that the verb _venir de _can be only used with the _Present_ tense or the_ Imperfect tense 

Quelque chose d'affreux __vient de se passer __!  __→ Quelque chose d'affreux s'est passé (à l'instant) __→ ...Vient de... : Présent simple qui exprime un Passé proche.

__Quelque chose d'affreux __venait de se passer __!  __→  Quelque chose d'affreux s'était passé __→ ...Venait  de... : Imparfait qui exprime un Plus-Que-Parfait.

_I think it's the only possible tenses (much like _Be going to_ in English. Either _it's going to..._, or _it was going to..._)


----------



## marget

I  agree with Oddmania.  To the best of my knowledge, venir de + infinitive exists only in present and imperfect.


----------



## pointvirgule

Pour dire les choses autrement, _venir de_ + inf. n'existe pas dans les temps composés. Mais il peut être employé dans d'autres temps/modes que le présent et l'imparfait de l'indicatif.

Au subjonctif :
_Je crains qu'il ne vienne de se passer quelque chose._

Au conditionnel :
_En entendant les sirènes, on saurait qu'il viendrait de se passer quelque chose._

Et même au futur simple, dans un style plutôt prophétique et inusité :
_Tu te retourneras, pris de panique. Il viendra de se passer quelque chose._


----------



## hungerfordjustice

Merci à tous pour vos réponses! Ça m'a aidé beaucoup.


----------



## gregodelph

Oddmania said:


> Je suis d'accord avec mon voisin du dessus  Ceci dit, la phrase complète serait utile._
> 
> He didn't understand what had just happened : Il ne comprenait pas ce qu'il venait de se passer._



"...ce *qu'il* venait de se passer." n'est pas correct mais "... ce *qui*...


----------



## Oddmania

gregodelph said:


> "...ce *qu'il* venait de se passer." n'est pas correct mais "... ce *qui*...



Oui, vous avez raison, erreur d'étourderie


----------



## Maître Capello

gregodelph said:


> "...ce *qu'il* venait de se passer." n'est pas correct mais "... ce *qui*...


 Non, les deux sont en fait corrects (cf. BDL).

_ce *qu'il* venait de se passer_ 
_ce *qui* venait de se passer_


----------



## Oddmania

Maître Capello said:


> Non, les deux sont en fait corrects (cf. BDL).
> 
> _ce *qu'il* venait de se passer_
> _ce *qui* venait de se passer_




Merci, je dois dire que je n'avais pas connaissance de ces règles


----------



## jann

Oddmania said:


> Merci, je dois dire que je n'avais pas connaissance de ces règles


It's not really a matter of rules -- more like a matter of vocabulary. Of course, as it happens these two different usages have different grammatical constructions. 

We have a choice of two different ways to use for the verb _se passer.  _The subject may be either the thing that happens (_quelque chose se passe..._), or the impersonal (_il se passe quelque chose..._).  When the subject is impersonal, the thing that happens becomes the direct object.

_quelque chose se passe ==> ce qui se passe, ce qui venait de se passer
il se passe quelque chose ==> ce que + il se passe = ce qu'il se passe, ce qu'il venait de se passer_


----------



## gregodelph

Merci pour ces précisions, ma correction n'était donc pas justifiée... Toutes mes excuses à Oddmania. En tout cas, je m'endormirai moins bête ce soir!


----------

